

Price of Sublime Text 3 upgrades revealed - hmart
http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/upgrades

======
DigitalSea
A pretty fair price I am more than willing to pay for what helps me do my day
job quite well. Sublime is an amazingly simple and powerful text editor, I'll
pay the #30 upgrade few when 3.0 is released shortly, it's nothing considering
the amount of money it's helping me to make for freelance work and my day job.

